# Inline Muzzle loader breach plug trick.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Buy an assortment of teflon tape (white - pink - yellow) and throw the anti-sieze lube away. 
Here is how the plug is wrapped. Plug is from a Remington 700ML.









The color you use will depend on your breach plug and how tight of a fit it is. Most never use the yellow so you may only want to try the pink or white first.

A quote from my friend who taught me to use tape.
*"This subject came up again on another forum. This the information I posted and it WORKS, anyway on my four inlines. I really don not even worry about siezed plugs - I shoot several rounds each trip to the rock pit.

This is one of those things that I have really been forunate with. When I go to the range I shoot 30-40 shots 100 grains of loose t7 with 209 primers. I shoot 2 Remingtons and 2 A&H's. With all four of these guns I beleive I have the breech plug thing whipped. I do not loosen or even fool around with the breech plug at the range. When I get home and get to it I turn it (them) out with very little pressure.
I believe the the face of the breech plug should mate up with the face flange of the barrel, if this mating is clean and tight, this mating should stop gasses from going back into the threads of your breech plug. I have blackened the face of my breech plugs screwed them in snuggly against the barrel flange - back them back out and checked the black to see if contact had been made all the way around. The 2 Remingtons and one of the A&H's showed that there was good contact all the way around on the plug. One A&H seemed to have a very small non-contact spot. The next thing I do is start wrapping Teflon tape from the barrel end of the plug back to the nipple end. The key for me is that begining wrap - when I am done wrapping the tape on the barrel end of the plug it should extend out from the plug - I then push and press the tape down on the face of the plug - instert it into the threads and I tighten it snuggly against the barrel flange - not tight - do not want to tear the teflon, but make it snug because you need to compress the teflon a bit. If you look down into the barrel with a barrel light you should see the teflon all the way around the breech plug in the barrel. Your very first shot will drive that excess teflon back up into any gaps there might be and your threads are sealed... (the teflon might even cover the flash hole when your done wrapping) Popping one cap will take care of that.

That is my formula it has worked well for me - but every rifle is different so I can't say it will work for you all. I really believe it all comes down to how well the face of the plug and the face of the barrel mate up." *

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats an idea, any reason for the different colors?
Some for high temp apps?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Teflon tape comes in three colors and thickness for 3 different appaclations. The yellow is normally for gas plumbing. Not sure about the pink. About every one knows about the white all I use myself now.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I just use White.

big rockpile


----------

